

Alternatives to PayPal for receiving money? - DonaldH

Somebody in the U.S. needs to send money to me in Australia, but they&#x27;re having trouble with Paypal. Are there any good alternatives?
======
seekingcharlie
[http://transferwise.com/](http://transferwise.com/)
[https://www.xoom.com/](https://www.xoom.com/)

~~~
toomuchtodo
Bump for TransferWise. No affiliation, just a satisfied customer.

------
jacquesm
[https://www.xoom.com/australia/send-
money](https://www.xoom.com/australia/send-money)

~~~
DonaldH
Have you used xoom before? It looks like they're making a lot of money on the
exchange rate.

~~~
jacquesm
Better expensive than unavailable.

Banks are probably cheapest (but they also make a lot of money on the exchange
rate), WU and Xoom are more expensive but will reach a lot of weird places. If
you can't use international banking then this may be a viable option for you.

------
dviola
Bitcoin.

Then use something like [https://localbitcoins.com](https://localbitcoins.com)
to convert to fiat when you need cash.

------
trextrex
Most of the banks allow direct transfer to another (international) account
with a BIC and IBAN number. Western Union is also an option, albeit expensive.

------
wz1000
Bitcoin may suit your needs.

~~~
roflchoppa
+1 BTC is the only way i send money to people now

